# Sun Beige (Sonnenbeige) Interior Photos



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Just to fill in the gaps in our photo library of different colours (listed in the Table of Contents), here are some pictures of the Sun Beige interior. The variations in colour are due to the photos being taken with different cameras, and not colour-corrected.
Michael
*Sun Beige 'Sensitive Classic' leather - color code TE*
_The first two photos show a car with the 'extended leather' option - note the leather trim on the dashboard and the tops of the door sills._


----------



## relliott (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Sun Beige (Sonnenbeige) Interior Photos (PanEuropean)*

Michael, 
Is the wood in the first set of photos Chestnut? And does anyone have any photos of Myrtle Wood? 
Thanks, 
Ron


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Sun Beige (relliott)*

Ron:
I don't know what the name of the wood in the top three photos is. I'll try to find out from the staff in Dresden - that is where I took the top three pictures.
I have sort of a darker coloured wood in my own car - again, I am not sure exactly what the name of it is - perhaps one of our members who is a Phaeton salesperson might know (or, a Parts specialist could look it up from my production code data). Here are some pictures of the interior of my car: Retrofitting Keyless Start to North American Phaetons, and here is the production code data for my car: Detailed printout of Production Codes generated by ETKA computer.
If we can get all these different wood types identified, I will collect them all together into a post entitled "Interior Woods".
Michael


----------



## relliott (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Sun Beige (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael, 
I'll bet that this is Chestnut. (It looks like VWGuild's Demo and that was Chestnut) I think your wood is Eucalyptus. From the U.S. VW Phaeton Brochure, in a 2 page W12 Interior Photo, I think that's Walnut. (It says that the wood is available only in limted quantities). And Myrtle would be a very dark, almost black kind of wood. 
Only guesses though. 
Ron


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Sun Beige (relliott)*

I think, from looking over the production codes for my car, that I have "Burr Walnut" wood. I know that I have production code *5MG* on my car, and the ETKA identifies this as "Burr Walnut" - which is, I am sure, a translation from the original German word "Nussbaum-Wurzelholz".
I had a look at the English language European market Phaeton brochure, and it identifies the different woods by production code, so here are the codes, in case anyone wants to confirm what they have in their car:
.....*5MG* Burr Walnut - _Nussbaum-Wurzelholz_
.....*5MW* Myrtle - _Myrte_
.....*7TE* Eucalyptus - _Eukalyptus_
.....*5TN* Chestnut - _Kastanie_
There are also two additional wood colours available through VW Individual, they are Black Piano Lacquer (_klavierlack schwarz_) and Black ****ar Grain (_Pappelmaser schwarz_). I don't know the production codes for these two.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Sun Beige (PanEuropean)*

Here's a link to pictures showing the Black Piano Lacquer wood trim: Navy Blue Leather with Sterling Leather Inserts, Black Piano Lacquer wood.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Sun Beige (relliott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *relliott* »_Is the wood in the first set of photos Chestnut? And does anyone have any photos of Myrtle Wood? 

Ron:
You are correct, the top 4 photos are Chestnut. I was able to get a positive ID from the build sticker for that car, so I made another post, specific to Chestnut wood, at this URL: Chestnut (Kastanie) Wood Trim
I think I have quite a few pictures of Myrtle wood, but I am very reluctant to post any picture with an 'identification' unless I am 110% sure of the facts. Once I get back to Europe (next week, I hope), I will be able to get some new photos with positive ID's, and I will post them.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Sun Beige (PanEuropean)*

Here is a snippet from an old post showing a scan of an English language European Phaeton brochure. What is noteworthy is that you can order, as a 'standard option', any one of the following 4 colour combinations:
1) Sun Beige interior, but with anthracite colour for the dashboard, door caps, etc.
2) Sun Beige interior but with anthracite foot mats.
3) Anthracite interior with contrasting Crystal Grey inserts in the seats and door panels.
4) Crystal Grey interior with contrasting Anthracite inserts in the seats and door panels.
The wording of the brochure is a little awkward, in the sense that the German to English translation was not done well. What is most interesting about this is that these are 'standard order' options, not special requests that need to go through VW Individual (at least, in Europe, anyway).
Michael
*Scan from VW Brochure*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Sun Beige (PanEuropean)*

Here are some additional photographs of a Sun Beige Interior. Do note that the colour representation is not 100% accurate in some of these digital photos, that's just the nature of the medium. But, hopefully, they will give you a good idea of what to expect.
Michael
*Sun Beige Interior - 4 Seat Phaeton (2004 Model), North American Spec*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Sun Beige (PanEuropean)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

